# How to root after v10p update?



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello to all, I'm having trouble trying to root my tablet, after the v10p update, I keep getting errors, in the adb window, failed to download or failed to command?


----------



## Moabizzi (Mar 20, 2012)

i went onto the irc, and what they told me was, to just load the lastest recovery img into the fastboot folder. and then boot up the recovery from cmd prompt. are your drivers updated... the LG ones? i was having issues with the android sdk after the update, i uninstalled the whole thing and then downlaoded everything again. it worked for me.


----------

